# Cherche développeur pour créer un driver...



## Majintode (1 Juillet 2007)

Hello,

Je cherche un développeur qui pourrait réaliser un pilote pour un TNI (tableau numérique interactif). Le pilote devra être GPL pour qu'il puisse par la suite continuer à vivre grâce à la communauté 

Tuxement vôtre


----------



## ericb2 (1 Juillet 2007)

Si tu veux vraiment que la communauté en profite, je suggère la LGPL, ou une licence de type BSD ...


----------



## Majintode (1 Juillet 2007)

Ah tiens, je ne connaissais pas du tout le LGPL...! Merci pour l'info 

Pour ceux qui comme moi ne connaissaient pas :
_"A côté de la licence GNU/GPL, existe une autre licence : la        licence GNU/LGPL.
      Cette licence a été introduite pour adoucir certaines conditions        de la licence GNU/GPL qui s'avéraient trop restrictives dans certains        cas.
      La licence GNU/LGPL permet en effet de rendre libre une bibliothèque        de logiciels sans obliger l'auteur de programmes utilisant cette bibliothèque        à rendre également libre son programme. La licence GNU/LGPL        supprime l'effet de « contamination » de la licence GNU/GPL."_


----------



## tatouille (1 Juillet 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> Ah tiens, je ne connaissais pas du tout le LGPL...! Merci pour l'info
> 
> Pour ceux qui comme moi ne connaissaient pas :
> _"A c&#244;t&#233; de la licence GNU/GPL, existe une autre licence : la        licence GNU/LGPL.
> ...



tu as impossibilit&#233; de relacher en GPL sous Darwin ou FreeBSD tu dois utiliser la lesser CF la license
car tu est oblig&#233; de linker contre du GPL


----------

